# Mongrels - Bait Testers Wanted!



## Jim

Definition of Mongrel:
_1, an individual resulting from the interbreeding of diverse breeds or strains; especially : one of unknown ancestry
2, a cross between types of persons or things_

*Info coming soon.* I am going to need some bait testers, not a fair-weather fisher wannabee, But someone who is willing to put in the time to test these badd a$$ baits. Are you up for the challenge? Time frame will be Spring-Summer 2014. I already have a couple of folks in mind, But I am willing to hear why you would be the right choice to test these baits. I am looking for 5 total people, and like I said I have two in mind already.

I can guarantee lots of you have never seen or fished a bait like this. Im sure the fish in your waters have never seen a bait like this. I would be willing to bet that this bait will be a game changer!


----------



## Captain Ahab

_Y'all know me. Know how I earn a livin'. I'll catch this bird for you, but it ain't gonna be easy. Bad fish. Not like going down the pond chasin' bluegills and tommycods. This shark, swallow you whole. Little shakin', little tenderizin', an' down you go. And we gotta do it quick, that'll bring back your tourists, put all your businesses on a payin' basis. But it's not gonna be pleasant. I value my neck a lot more than three thousand bucks, chief. I'll find him for three, but I'll catch him, and kill him, for ten. But you've gotta make up your minds. If you want to stay alive, then ante up. If you want to play it cheap, be on welfare the whole winter. I don't want no volunteers, I don't want no mates, there's just too many captains on this island. $10,000 for me by myself. For that you get the head, the tail, the whole damn thing._


----------



## BassAddict

Captain Ahab said:


> _Y'all know me. Know how I earn a livin'. I'll catch this bird for you, but it ain't gonna be easy. Bad fish. Not like going down the pond chasin' bluegills and tommycods. This shark, swallow you whole. Little shakin', little tenderizin', an' down you go. And we gotta do it quick, that'll bring back your tourists, put all your businesses on a payin' basis. But it's not gonna be pleasant. I value my neck a lot more than three thousand bucks, chief. I'll find him for three, but I'll catch him, and kill him, for ten. But you've gotta make up your minds. If you want to stay alive, then ante up. If you want to play it cheap, be on welfare the whole winter. I don't want no volunteers, I don't want no mates, there's just too many captains on this island. $10,000 for me by myself. For that you get the head, the tail, the whole damn thing._



Congratulations! You learned to copy n paste, IM SO PROUD OF YOU!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Anyway - I would be happy to test those killer looking baits


Sorry that you are such a crumbum BassAddict


GO AWAY


----------



## longshot

We're gonna need a bigger boat. I would give those critters a workout down on clarks hill in ga


----------



## lovedr79

"My taxidermist is gonna poop himself" I would be a good tester as I only use two lures....... I need a reason to broaden my tackle use


----------



## Captain Ahab

what size / weight are those baits?


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341482#p341482 said:


> Captain Ahab » 11 Feb 2014 06:07 am[/url]"]what size / weight are those baits?



I will find out! Stay tuned.


----------



## Jim

Straight from the source:

_They are 4.25" with tail curled and a little over 6" swmimimg mode_


----------



## SevenPin

I think those would work great here in the Carolina's (Wylie & Norman). I've seen lots of small snakes swimming around in those waters. Those would work great by casting onto the bank and crawling them into the water.

SevenPin


----------



## Jim

Im thinking these will be awesome skipping baits under docks, overhangs and brush. I also think these will be a small mouth killer in deep water in places like the Quabbin reservoir.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I highly doubt that they will skip very well - that tail is an awesome feature but will take away from any casting aerodynamics.


I plan to use them T-rigged with a sliding bullet weight and craw them along the bottom for LM bass and let them drift for the DE River Smallies

I will also be using them on stand up heads making then dance and hop on soft bottoms!


----------



## earl60446

Why am I the right person?

I ain't.

Never had much luck with rubber baits, always been a crankbait, spoon or spinner kinda guy myself. Had some luck with Mini-Mites on bluegill though. 

Tim


----------



## BassAddict

I trust you'll send me a few for quality inspection.


----------



## Jim

Baits came in today! Pictures do them no justice. I am itching to have you guys try these and catch some big fish.


----------



## Captain Ahab

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341652#p341652 said:


> Jim » Wed Feb 12, 2014 7:44 pm[/url]"]Baits came in today! Pictures do them no justice. I am itching to have you guys try these and catch some big fish.




NOT

Bassaddict


----------



## Bassbully

I like those will fish well around these parts.


----------



## longshot

How will we know if we are the chosen few


----------



## Jim

I will PM you and make an announcement.


----------



## panFried

Jim, thanks for the offer, but I know these guys will fish well in MO lakes, similar to Brush Hogs. Im placing an order with Keith as we speak.


----------



## Jim

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341744#p341744 said:


> panFried » 13 Feb 2014 04:00 pm[/url]"]Jim, thanks for the offer, but I know these guys will fish well in MO lakes, similar to Brush Hogs. Im placing an order with Keith as we speak.



Cool! What colors did you get?


----------



## panFried

[url=https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341756#p341756 said:


> Jim » Today, 16:45[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341744#p341744 said:
> 
> 
> 
> panFried » 13 Feb 2014 04:00 pm[/url]"]Jim, thanks for the offer, but I know these guys will fish well in MO lakes, similar to Brush Hogs. Im placing an order with Keith as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! What colors did you get?
Click to expand...

After speaking with Keith (I called him Kevin in 2 emails, :roll: ), he pretty much will give you anything you want on the color wheel, but I just went with the tried-n-true June Bug, Crawdad, and Watermelon... and I asked for a bag of his new color, Bream as well. Looked interesting and I was just excited since the season is around the corner.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi guys , this is Keith from Blackhawk Custom Baits .... Thank you for all your support !!!! I am working on my website and hope to have it up and ready for use today .... I do offer all the usual suspects in colors and I am working on new custom colors all the time .... Please feel free to ask any questions you may have of me .... Thanks again 
Keith 
BCB


----------



## BigTerp

Jim,

If your still looking for some guys to test these baits out, I could get a few wet for you. I plan to start seriously chasing smallmouth this year in the upper Potomac river here in Maryland. Will be interesting to see how they fish in the river here. Should work well as a craw imitator. Either way these look like really cool plastics, and I'll probably pick some up from Keith in the near future.


----------



## 2sac

I'll just buy some if you've got them in a brown/orange pattern. I've got 2ft of ice on my lake right now so maybe I can test them around September :lol:


----------



## Darpa14

Those would make a first rate tournament bait for later this spring. Right now I've got about 10 inches of hard water on top... :LOL2: I'm thinking run it like a biffle bug.


----------



## [email protected]

I do have a pretty cool brown/orange laminate .... Or I can make a custom color for you


----------



## 2sac

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341926#p341926 said:


> [email protected] » Today, 14:33[/url]"]I do have a pretty cool brown/orange laminate .... Or I can make a custom color for you


If you can do something close to Havoc Pit Boss "Big Texan" color, and or Rage Tail Craw "Bama Craw" that would be great. How can I order some?


----------



## [email protected]

You can email me at 
[email protected] 
I just checked out those colors .... I can do them


----------



## hoohoorjoo

Keith makes awesome baits, guys. I have been fishing lots of his baits-tubes, flukes, etc. since last spring and they catch fish, period. And he's a heck of a nice guy, too. 8)


----------



## lovedr79

I will take white and see how well they work on Shenandoah river smal mouth. LOL!


----------



## BigTerp

Hey Keith, do you have your website up and running yet? If so do you have a link? Can we order directly from your site or do you prefer another method of ordering? Thanks??


----------



## 2sac

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342015#p342015 said:


> BigTerp » Today, 21:26[/url]"]Hey Keith, do you have your website up and running yet? If so do you have a link? Can we order directly from your site or do you prefer another method of ordering? Thanks??


I ordered via email today


----------



## panFried

2sac said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342015#p342015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BigTerp » Today, 21:26[/url]"]Hey Keith, do you have your website up and running yet? If so do you have a link? Can we order directly from your site or do you prefer another method of ordering? Thanks??
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered via email today
Click to expand...

Same here Terp! Just shoot your order via email and Keith will shoot back final totals. PayPal the cash and wait for the mail. Customer service was great!


----------



## BigTerp

Sounds good.


----------



## flatboat

is that a variant t of a bait made by robo worm? I've seen the body before with out the long center tail ,looks real good !


----------



## [email protected]

[sorry guys , I've been busy in the shop ..... Website is close !!!! I've brought in professional help .... I'm just not computer savy enough to do it on my own !!!! .... You can still email me at [email protected] to order , ask questions , ask for a pic of a bait your looking at ... Anything on your mind .... Flatboat , what bait are you looking at ?


----------



## panFried

Hey Keith I received some awesome baits today! They look great and I can't wait to get them wet this spring! Thanks again for the great service.


----------



## Riflehunter

I would love to give those a try for them. I'll be heading out to the water next weekend. Our winter in AZ has not been really a winter, so now that the temps are hitting mid to high 80's the fish are moving up to the shallows.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm glad you like them Panfried !!! Good luck with them ....


----------



## moelkhuntr

Got mine on the way. Going to try them out in the lakes of SE MO.


----------



## panFried

moelkhuntr said:


> Got mine on the way. Going to try them out in the lakes of SE MO.


 Let me know how it goes moelkhuntr and Ill do the same. I have 5 bags myself I'm planning to use this spring on Wappapello and Clear Water.


----------



## BigTerp

Look what I got in the mail yesterday!!!

















Can't wait to get these in the water. Hoping to get out next weekend. Keith was an AWESOME guy to deal with. Was very patient with me while I decided what I wanted and in what colors. Completely custom. Thanks again Keith!!!


----------



## Jim

Awesome! :beer:

What is that white bait?


----------



## BigTerp

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=344073#p344073 said:


> Jim » Today, 1:02 pm[/url]"]Awesome! :beer:
> 
> What is that white bait?



Keith referred to it as a "Boot-tail swim bait". I've never seen anything like it and thought it looked like it would work awesome as a soft jerk bait. It's 3" long.


----------



## panFried

Reminds me of the zoom flukes. It should work awesome. I fish them as a jerk with no weight.

[youtube]c-VLTp6QOdU[/youtube]


----------



## [email protected]

I'm glad you like them Derek ... Hope to see some pics for sure .... And I'm not sure if you made it over to my Facebook page yet , but I'm going to hold a huge giveaway through the summer .... Can't give away all the details yet , but I can tell you .... You will need a fish , a camera , and at least 1 bag of Blackhawk Custom Baits !!!! So your 2/3rds there !!! LOL .... 

Thanks again , and it was a pleasure working for you 
Keith


----------



## BigTerp

Thanks Keith. I found your Facebook page this morning. My local river is a little high and muddy, but we are still planning on heading out this weekend. Your baits should get a good workout, especially the jerkbaits!!


----------

